# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام > مجلس الأخبار >  أرقام فتح خطوط دول العالم!!

## مشاعر صامته

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم كثير منا يحتاج لهذه القائمة وهذا بسبب الاتصالات الخارجيه المزعجه باليل من الدول الخارجيه وها انا ذا اتيتكم بها ارجو ان تكون مفيدة لكم[IMG]http://www.*****.com/vb/imgcache/69892.imgcache[/IMG] وسأبدأ بتعريف 
رقم الهاتف الدولي: هو تسلسل يتكون من رقم واحد إلى ثلاثة أرقام من الأرقام العشرية (0-9) يستخدم عند الاتصال بين الدول، بحيث يميز كل دولة عادة رقم خاص. عند الاتصال بدولة ما، يطلب المتصل رقم الدولة يليه رقم المنطقة ثم رقم الهاتف المستهدف. يسبق طلب الأرقام هذه عملية فتح خط دولي تختلف من دولة لأخرى، و إن كان الشائع في معظم الدول العربية هو طلب صفرين متتاليين: 00.

الصيغة القياسية لأرقام الهواتف كم حددها معيار الاتحاد الدولي للاتصالات E.164 هي: رقم الهاتف (رقم المنطقة\الشبكة) رقم الدولة+.

مثال لرقم هاتف في الرياض: ××××508 (1) 966+، حيث رقم السعودية 966 و رقم الرياض 1.

فيما يلي قائمة تضم دول العالم والرقم المستخدم للاتصال بها:
ملاحظه: لايجاد الدولة المرغوب معرفة رقمها اضغط على Ctrl و F في نفس الوقت ستظر لك ايقونه اكتب داخلها اسم الدوله وستعرضها عليك بسرعه[IMG]http://www.*****.com/vb/imgcache/69893.imgcache[/IMG].::

+02: مصر
+212: المغرب
+213: الجزائر
+216: تونس
+218: ليبيا
+220: جامبيا
+221: السنجال
+222: موريتانيا
+223: مالي
+224: غينيا
+225: ساحل العاج
+226: بوركينا فاسو
+227: النيچر
+228: توجو
+229: بنين
+230: موريشيوس
+231: ليبيريا
+232: سيراليون
+233: غانا
+234: نيچيريا
+235: تشاد
+236: جمهورية أفريقيا الوسطى
+237: الكامرون
+238: كيپ ڤرد
+239: ساوتوميه وپرينسيپ
+240: غينيا الاستوائية
+241: الجابون
+242: جمهورية الكونجو
+243: جمهورية الكونجو الديمقراطية
+244: انجولا
+245: غينيا-بيساو
+246: أراضي المحيط الهندي البريطانية
+247: جزيرة أسنسيون
+248: سيشل
+249: السودان
+250: رواندا
+251: إثيوپيا
+252: الصومال
+253: چيبوتي
+254: كينيا
+255: تنزانيا
+256: اوغندا
+257: بوروندي
+258: موزمبيق
+260: زامبيا
+261: مدغشقر
+262: ريونيون
+263: زمبابوي
+264: ناميبيا
+265: مالاوي
+266: ليسوتو
+267: بوتسوانا
+268: سوازيلاند
+269: جزر القمر
+27: جنوب افريقيا
+290: سانت هيلينا
+291: اريتيريا
+297: أروبا
+298: جزر فارو
+299: جرينلاند
+30: اليونان
+31: هولندا
+32: بلچيكا
+33: فرنسا
+34: إسپانيا
+350: جبل طارق
+351: الپرتغال
+352: لوكسمبرج
+353: جمهورية ايرلندا
+354: ايسلندا
+355: البانيا
+356: مالطا
+357: قبرص
+358: فنلندا
+359: بلغاريا
+36: المجر
+370: ليتوانيا
+371: لاتڤيا
+372: استونيا
+373: مولدوڤا
+374: ارمينيا
+375: بيلاروسيا
+376: أندورا
+377: موناكو
+378: سان مارينو
+379: الڤاتيكان
+380: اوكرانيا
+381: صربيا والجبل الأسود
+385: كرواتيا
+386: سلوڤينيا
+387: البوسنة والهرسك
+388: مساحة الترقيم الهاتفي الأوروپية
+389: جمهورية مقدونيا اليوجوسلاڤية السابقة
+39: إيطاليا
+40: رومانيا
+41: سويسرا
+420: التشيك
+421: سلوڤاكيا
+423: ليشتنشتاين
+43: النمسا
+44: المملكة المتحدة
+45: الدنمارك
+46: السويد
+47: النرويج
+48: پولندا
+49: ألمانيا
+500: جزر فولكلاند
+501: بليز
+502: جواتيمالا
+503: إل سالڤادور
+504: هوندوراس
+505: نيكاراجوا
+506: كوستاريكا
+507: پنما
+508: سانت پيير وميكلون
+509: هاييتي
+51: پيرو
+52: المكسيك
+53: كوبا
+54: الأرچنتين
+55: البرازيل
+56: تشيلي
+57: كولومبيا
+58: ڤنزويلا
+590: جوادلوپ
+591: بوليڤيا
+592: جويانا
+593: الإكوادور
+594: جيانا الفرنسية
+595: الپاراجواي
+596: مارتينيك
+597: سورينام
+598: الأوروجواي
+599: أنتيل الهولندية
+60: ماليزيا
+61: استراليا
+62: اندونيسيا
+63: الفلپين
+64: نيوزيلندا
+65: سنجاپورا
+66: تايلاند
+670: تيمور لست
+672: أنتاركتيكا
+673: بروناي دار السلام
+674: ناورو
+675: پاپوا غينيا الجديدة
+676: تونجا
+677: جزر سليمان
+678: ڤانواتو
+679: فيچي
+680: پالاو
+681: واليس وفوتونا
+682: كوك آيلاند
+683: نيوة
+684: جزر السامو الأمريكية
+685: السامو
+686: كيريباتي
+687: كلدونيا الجديدة
+688: توڤالو
+689: پولينيسيا الفرنسية
+690: توكيلاو
+691: ولايات ميكرونيسيا الاتحادية
+692: جزر مارشال
+7: روسيا، كازخستان
+800: الرقم الدولي للهاتف المجاني
+808: خدمة السعر المشترك
+81: الياپان
+82: كوريا الجنوبية
+84: ڤيتنام
+850: كوريا الشمالية
+852: هونج كونج
+853: ماكاو
+855: كمبوديا
+856: لاوس
+86: الصين
870: إينمارسات
+871: إينمارسات
+872: إينمارسات
+880: بنجلاديش
+886: الصين
+90: تركيا
+91: هند
+92: پاكستان
+93: أفغانستان
+94: سريلانكا
+95: ميانمار
+960: جزر المالديڤ
+961: لبنان
+962: الأردن
+963: سوريا
+964: العراق
+965: الكويت
+966: المملكة العربية السعودية السعودية
+967: اليمن
+968: عُمان
+970: فلسطين
+971: الإمارات العربية المتحدة
+972: إسرائيل(الله يحرقهم هم ورقمهم[IMG]http://www.*****.com/vb/imgcache/69894.imgcache[/IMG])
+973: البحرين
+974: قطر
+975: بوتان
+976: منجوليا
+977: نيپال
+98: إيران
+992: طاچيكستان
+993: تركمانستان
+994: أذربيچان
+995: چورچيا
+996: قرغيزيا/كيرچيزستان
+998: اوزباكستان
+1: الولايات الامريكية المتحدة، كندا

تحياتي لكم/ [IMG]http://www.*****.com/vb/imgcache/69895.imgcache[/IMG]مشااعر صااامته
ملاحظه: الموضوع منقول من موسوعة ويكبيديا وقمت بتعديله بعض الشيء.[IMG]http://www.*****.com/vb/imgcache/69896.imgcache[/IMG]*


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

العويس: لا تصاريح عمل داخل الدولة لـ «أطباء... 
أوروبية تقاضي زوجها لهوسه بتصويرها 
250 ألف مشترك في «تأمين التعطُّل عن العمل»... 
4 متهمين يستدرجون آسيوية لسرقة عملاتها... 
خليجية تطالب شقيقة زوجها بـ 150 ألف درهم... 
حرمان آسيوي من تحويل أموال لمــدة سنتين..... 
3 أصدقاء يشترون فيلات وهمية خارج الدولة 
إشارات خادشة للحياء تقود عربياً إلى القضاء 
الخادمة والمخدوم أمام القضاء بسبب سوء التصرف... 
ضبط 103 كيلوغرامات من الحشيش في رأس الخيمة

----------


## كلي جروح

تسلمين حبي..

و يزاااااااج الله ألف خير..

----------


## نورااااني

مشكوووووورة

----------


## ‘ملـــM!ssـآك

تسلمين الغاليه .. عاد ريلي وايد مطفرين فيه بهالارقام الخارجيه ..

ولا بعد يتصلون بالفيديو... اقول لريلي لا ترد عن يصورونك

----------


## حرم حمد

مشكورة الغلا أمس وصلني الرقم الحين عرفت من وين نيجيريا واااااااااااااااي 
كنت زاغيه بصراحة

----------


## حواري 09



----------


## Rose-uae

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw nice walla 

thank you my dear

----------


## دمعى غالى

موضوعك مفيد حبيبتى

تسلمى حبوبة

----------


## وسط قلبه

تسلمين حبوبه

----------


## Miss Donuts

ثاانكس

اممم مب جنه اسرائيل نفس فتح خطنا

----------


## ريمان الامارات

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## سديموو

مشكوره موضوع صدث مهم الحين اغلب الناس تياها اتصلات من بره 
وانا منهم
سيفت الصفحه كلها عندي

----------


## مالي خص

يسلموووو

----------


## مغرورهـ

تسلمين حبوووبه علىآ هآلـآفآدهـ .,
جزآج الله خير ..

----------


## @الدماني@

يسلمووووووو

----------


## سلامه )

توه واصلني رقم من ليشتنشتاين الله يخسهم أنا ما أعرف أنطق اسمها شحقه يتصلون بعد 

ألا تعالوا هذي وين بعد ؟

----------


## rose_dxb

الموضووع يستاهل التثبيييت 


انا شفت الرقم الي اييني .. موريشيوس خخخخخخ

----------


## منيتي4

*مشكووووووووورة الغالية*

----------


## منيتي4

> توه واصلني رقم من ليشتنشتاين الله يخسهم أنا ما أعرف أنطق اسمها شحقه يتصلون بعد 
> 
> ألا تعالوا هذي وين بعد ؟


انا بعد واصلني أمس وسويت بحث عنها طلعت دولة اوروبية بين النمسا وسويسرا!!!!!!!!

----------


## rak232

عدلت مشاركتي لأني كنت مشفره !

تسلمين ياقلبي عالموضوع النااااايس

----------

